# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  SpeedLink Phantom Hawk καινούριο, αχρησιμοποίητο

## pas2007

Περιγραφή προϊόντος
Speedlink Phantom Hawk - Joystick

Κατασκευαστής
Speedlink

Σειρά προϊόντων
Phantom Hawk

Μοντέλο
Phantom Hawk

Τύπος
Χειριστήριο παιχνιδιών

Προτεινόμενη χρήση
PC

Συμβατές παιχνιδοκονσόλες
PC

Απαιτήσεις συστήματος
Win XP, Vista, 7, 8, 10

Χρώμα
Μαύρο

Τεχνολογία σύνδεσης
Ενσύρματη

Αριθμός κουμπιών
12

Χειριστήριο
Χειριστήριο joystick

Χαρακτηριστικά
Προγραμματιζόμενα πλήκτρα, Δόνηση

Μήκος καλωδίου 2μέτρα

Τιμή 40€

----------

